# SIM lock no working for xt910



## micnolmad (Sep 12, 2013)

I have noticed that no matter what I set of settings then I am never presented with a sim pin lock screen. I have tried to u/set it, change pin, load stock slot and try variations there while booting back to slot2 every time. It just will not safeguard my sim card.. with on another note makes me think if a bug can override the sim lock what is the point?

But non the less, it is not working.

I have tried 6/30, ms2 and nightly 8/28 non of which have working sim locks.

As this thread notes the gps is broken as of ms2.


----------

